# Call to Iowa Boys (or, Folks)



## isutroutbum (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone plannin' on going? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.pork.org/bbqlossal/

Best,
Trout


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope.  Baseball and soccer games all freaking weekend again.  Have fun.  I think JDT and Smokebuzz were talking about going.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 4, 2009)

Probably not, that 1 is my least fave to hit, in a parking lot now, not up in the shade anymore. There is an outside chance i will come back down on saturday


----------



## jdt (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not sure when I am going to get over there, probably friday night but maybe saturday, I don't want to stand in line for hours for samples, just mainly walk through and look at the smokers pretty much, maybe talk to big Moe if I see him and check out his trailer some since he knows me.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to go down tonight for an hour or so, and then be there the majority of the day tomorrow I think. We'll see how things go.

Best,
Trout


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 6, 2009)

It was a good time. My cousin has a friend who participates, so we went down last night (thought it would be an hour or so, but turned into 6-8. Ha!). We went back today too. Just got home. Had a great time!! Learned a TON.

Best,
Trout


----------

